
The Ups and Downs of a Chef Shop - seekely
http://technology.quid.com/2015/12/the-ups-and-downs-of-a-chef-shop/
======
seekely
I have been working with Chef for a handful of years now and heavily at Quid.
Finally put together a few of my many thoughts on Chef. Hoping to touch on a
few other topics in the near future.

